# Snapper???!



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, here is the question!! Alabama federal season stays open longer than Florida's but Fl state water stays open 44 days so if I run out in Alabama fed waters then run state waters back to P pass do I need a Alabama license?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Alabama has a 3 mile state waters. If you are further than 3 miles off Al. You're in federal waters. There's not a lot of snapper within 3 miles.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok then if I run the line and once I get into Fl waters I should be good?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

How are you going to prove you legally caught the sn without a Al. License? No you can't and I would think you would be required to land the fish in Alabama with the license. My last question is WHY?


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

How can they even tell if you caught the snapper in Florida state waters or federal waters if you get questioned?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Believe me they will know. You do use a gps dont you. If you go into federal waters and stop or have fish = violation


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

So if you fish in state waters and catch limit of ARS and head out in fed waters to troll and get stopped in fed waters on way home what will be the outcome.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You are illegal common sense.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

so its more about where you are when you are checked . That sucks


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

It is like having pot is colorado which is leagal, driving to Utah and getting pulled over...you are busted!.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

would probably fair better off getting caught with the pot than a dam fish


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, it is all about where you get checked. It is why you can't catch fish in state waters and then venture to federal waters that same day if they are closed. Because even if you caught them in state waters if they stop you in federal waters with fish that are illegal there, you will be fined.

Otherwise any yahoo could fish all day in Fed waters and then say, oh I caught these in state waters.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You are missing the point. It's all about you proving where you caught the fish. Vs. The law proving it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Otherwise any yahoo could fish all day in Fed waters and then say, oh I caught these in state waters. [/QUOTE]

I would think your track on the GPS would tell the truth. Then you could always erase the track. But thare might be a track still in memory. Why take the chance?


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Your word against theirs never works. Shame it would be a good planned fishing trip to me.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

It would be a lot less headache to just buy the license then you wouldn't have to try to explain or prove anything.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

What I am saying is if I catch ARS in Alabama federal waters which is open but not Florida federal waters but open in Fl state waters( which it is going to be) do I need a Alabama licence.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

You ask why? Why not! If I can get over on the Feds system I will!! They have been getting over me for years!!


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*license*

i buy both every year...

if you get stopped out there you can bet they have been watching you from a long ways off.....


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

sealark said:


> You are missing the point. It's all about you proving where you caught the fish. Vs. The law proving it.


I have to tell people this same thing all the time. 
Folks, they don't have to prove where you caught them, YOU DO, in court. Try doing that in a court room where the odds are greatly against you. Most likely you will lose. Remember you are guilty until you are proven innocent. Last year my cousin got a ticket for shrimping in federal waters when he claims he was in state waters. It becomes a pissing match between you and them. In his case he fought it and had the fine reduced from $17K to $12K. It will most likely put him out of business. Since he isn't loaded with $$ he will probably lose the boat.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Bill said:


> It is like having pot is colorado which is leagal, driving to Utah and getting pulled over...you are busted!.



Nailed it...nailed it to the point where I am reluctant to comment further because it is just that simple and I don't think there is a better analogy.

It's all about possession and where you are when you possess it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I can tell you they will set just inside the Florida 9 mile line. And stop boats coming in from federal waters and check for illegal fish. If any are on board they issue you a ticket no matter where you tell them you caught them. A lot of times they will be in unmarked boats and only one onboard in uniform. The feds are worse and tougher.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Probably similar to Mexico might work*

In San Diego we have a similar problem. Mexico has different season's and limits. When we fish Mexico we do not stop in US water to fish. We are required to fill out a form and have it available when we cross the boundary. Mexico does not allow you to clean/fillet fish on board but California let's you fillet fish with a 1" patch of skin on the fillet to identify the species. The Feds originally interpreted the customs law such that if you entered Mexican waters you had to clear immigration on return. It wasn't long before they gave up on that as they didn't have enough immigration agents to do the job on a summer weekend. Maybe taking a photo/movie with the embedded GPS location would work in court. One thing that would work would be if everyone on the Gulf Coast was hauled into court for 2 snapper out of season contested the charges and tied up the courts even more than they are now. San Diego eventually got rid of red light cameras because of the people who contested and won. I would probably not enter Federal waters with a snapper in the boat. I would fish offshore and then snapper fish on the way home. Fish and Game violations are not like other crimes. Just having a fishing rod aboard is accepted as evidence of fishing.

Bob


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

It doesn't matter anymore, the fed season is 28 days for all gulf states now


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Drones man....*

They got drones.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> They got drones.


BRaaaaaaaah,I was thinking the same thing.:shifty::yes:


----------

